# Husbands/Boyfriends - How would you react if...



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

How would you react if you had received an anonymous e-mail with very graphic pictures of male genitalia with the following text *"Husband (name of the husband)Thats what your wife (name of the wife) likes! Give this to your wife she loves to see it! *

Would you assume your wife is cheating?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

nope. can be spam or just some jerk wanting to kill marriages, or someone wanting to get back at the H or W for some reason. 

Now if he (emailer) also attached a picture of HER genitalia too (match confirmed) that is a whole different story.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

No but I would talk to her about it and report it to authorities to press harassment charges.

Whoever it was would have to have pictures of my wife to convince me or intimate details about her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> nope. can be spam or just some jerk wanting to kill marriages, or someone wanting to get back at the H or W for some reason.
> 
> Now if he (emailer) also attached a picture of HER genitalia too (match confirmed) that is a whole different story.


_I forgot to say that the sender offered to tell details of the betrayal and also mentioned the name of the wife's business..._


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I would also be a bit scared of danger.

Whoever it was knowing our names.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes I would think my old lady was cheating.

But then I would send one back to the POS who sent it with a reply..." Ya I know:smile2:"

That's just me!


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

the guy said:


> Yes I would think my old lady was cheating.
> 
> But then I would send one back to the POS who sent it with a reply..." Ya I know:smile2:"
> 
> That's just me!



The husband who received this email refused to answer the sender... Just ignored...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Marische said:


> _I forgot to say that the sender offered to tell details of the betrayal and also mentioned the name of the wife's business..._


Tell them to send away. I know where lots of woman work and could fake this if I wanted to get back at them for some reason. As of now the sender has not sent any proof.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Marische said:


> _I forgot to say that the sender offered to tell details of the betrayal and also mentioned the name of the wife's business..._


That changes things. I would ask for the details and go investigate myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> That changes things. I would ask for the details and go investigate myself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The recipient of the email refused to answer the email just ignored...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Marische said:


> _I forgot to say that the sender offered to tell details of the betrayal and also mentioned the name of the wife's business..._


The only details that would need to be discussed is who should I contact to find the POS remains....but then again we could discuss that in person!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Marische said:


> The recipient of the email refused to answer the email just ignored...


How boring...the way I see it if you show me yours...by rules of engagement I would have to show you mine.


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

the guy said:


> How boring...the way I see it if you show me yours...by rules of engagement I would have to show you mine.


My opinion is that if she is cheating maybe he doesn't want to hear about...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Young lady, cut to the chase. Are you cheating on your H?


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Young lady, cut to the chase. Are you cheating on your H?


hahahhaha No, not even thinking about...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Marische said:


> The husband who received this email refused to answer the sender... Just ignored...


Smart move really....I still would get a PI and find out what I was up against before I made my move.

But make no mistake I would make a move.


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

the guy said:


> Smart move really....I still would get a PI and find out what I was up against before I made my move.
> 
> But make no mistake I would make a move.


That means you would be suspicious, correct?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Marische said:


> Send an anonymous email with the info.


Someone took your advice - very coincidentally. 

Maybe this is your H's business partner.

And you seem to be interested in why men cheat. 

Trickling the story out is wasting our time. Take this to private member's section if you need.


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Someone took your advice - very coincidentally.
> 
> Maybe this is your H's business partner.
> 
> ...


You are are assuming something and making accusations based on my previous post.... This incident happened to a friend of mine mother of 3 very young kids it has nothing to do with my life...

I am not wasting your time because probably you have nothing to do except making wrong assumptions


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Wasting your time not "ours." If she wants to keep it private that's fine.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Wasting your time not "ours." If she wants to keep it private that's fine.


Whatever. I was effective in getting more information so that we can give more helpful advice.


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Someone took your advice - very coincidentally.
> 
> Maybe this is your H's business partner.
> 
> ...



BTW I am very interested in knowing why men and woman cheat... It never happened to me, and I don't have any friend who openly admitted that they cheat... If I was cheating I wouldn't be curious about it I would have the answer.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Marische said:


> My opinion is that if she is cheating maybe he doesn't want to hear about...


It will take a few months but with the regular cold soar on her lips, the shaves crotch, and her constant GNO's....this guy will start to pull his head out of the sand and face his new reality.

We never want to face the unthinkable, but it will get so bad that even the hickies on her neck, the bruises on her thights, and the rug burns on her back will be hard to ignore.

Just give it time he will figure it out once he start looking at the soiled panties and the sexy underwear in her dresser....the ones he never gets to see her wear!!!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Marische said:


> _I forgot to say that the sender offered to tell details of the betrayal and also mentioned the name of the wife's business..._


You just happened to forget that very important information? Hahahaha.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> Whatever. I was effective in getting more


 LOL. LOLOLOL. Wrong.

Anyway, I'd check if there was a trust issue and why someone took the time to spoof a picture, which I doubt. If someone is willing to ruin my marriage, I need to know what is going on at work or wherever. No, it would not be deleted or ignored cheating or not.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Marische said:


> You are are assuming something and making accusations based on my previous post.... This incident happened to a friend of mine mother of 3 very young kids it has nothing to do with my life...
> 
> I am not wasting your time because probably you have nothing to do except making wrong assumptions


You kept asking for our opinions based on very limited info. And as some of us responded you added more. My way of helping was to try to ferret out the relevant information.

I do understand that you wanted to protect the privacy of your friend in a public forum, and that is why I suggested the private member section.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Right now the guarded cell phone, the working late, and the sexy clothes she wears doesn't even register.

Getting this email is way behond his capacity that the women he loves could ever do such a thing.

But he will get there...we all do eventually!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

This infidelity is quite a patch of messed up shyt....the wayward believes they will never get caught and the betrayed believes it could never happen to them.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> LOL. LOLOLOL. Wrong.


So we differ in opinion and approach. Like you said, if you do not like my posts, put me on ignore.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

There is an iceberg in front of this "receiptiant" and he hasn't a clue yet about the shyt storm right infront of him. 

But then again I could be wrong.


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

what makes a husband to ignore such email and don't even request additional proof of his wife infidelity... That's the part I consider odd


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Marische said:


> You are are assuming something and making accusations based on my previous post.... This incident happened to a friend of mine mother of 3 very young kids it has nothing to do with my life...
> 
> I am not wasting your time because probably you have nothing to do except making wrong assumptions


 So your friend was the one accused of cheating and her hubby blew off the email?

Like @phillybeffandswiss said ,I'd at least look into things and if I found it was a prank or legit I'd do my best to figure out who the sender was and pay a visit.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> So we differ in opinion and approach. Like you said, if you do not like my posts, put me on ignore.


Why would I put you on ignore? You get very angry at me for disagreeing, not the other way around. It's why I told you to put me on your ignore list.


Yeah M, maybe this person believes in better not to know.


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> So your friend was the one accused of cheating and her hubby blew off the email?
> 
> Like @phillybeffandswiss said ,I'd at least look into things and if I found it was a prank or legit I'd do my best to figure out who the sender was and pay a visit.



My friend called me this morning and she told me her husband received the email I mentioned on the OP, she was furious, she is mother of 3 very busy with house chores and taking care of the kids... She was amazed that her husband received that e-mail.... I though it was odd the fact her husband ignored and didn't respond the sender...


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Marische said:


> what makes a husband to ignore such email and don't even request additional proof of his wife infidelity... That's the part I consider odd


Outlandish to reasonable.

Maybe he knows she is a cheater and just compartmentalizes the situaiton.
Maybe he knows and isn't telling you the whole story.
Maybe he truly doesn't care.
Maybe he hasn't told you the whole story.
Maybe this is part of their sex play.
Maybe he is in an open marriage.
Maybe he is a cuckold.
Maybe she has a stalkerish coworker.
Maybe he has already checked out of the marriage.
Maybe they have an understanding.
Maybe he has a rage issue.
Maybe he realized it was a sh!t test from his wife.


I don't know their marriage to understand if it is odd or not.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Marische said:


> My friend called me this morning and she told me her husband received the email I mentioned on the OP, she was furious, she is mother of 3 very busy with house chores and taking care of the kids... She was amazed that her husband received that e-mail.... I though it was odd the fact her husband ignored and didn't respond the sender...


 Do you think there's a chance the email may be true?
I can't imagine the trust (or possibly uncaring) it would take not to look into things. It would piss me off rather it was true or not, just at different people in each case.


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Do you think there's a chance the email may be true?
> I can't imagine the trust (or possibly uncaring) it would take not to look into things. It would piss me off rather it was true or not, just at different people in each case.


Maybe he thinks it should be better to resolve things with her at home... Or maybe it was so painful that he didn't want to know the details.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Marische said:


> The recipient of the email refused to answer the email just ignored...


His problem then.

He made his choice.

If it takes a chunk of his ass later, he can look at himself for at least some of the pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, hopefully you'll not inform the wife, maybe he is following the advice found here on TAM. Keep calm, act like you don't care and catch her in the act. As we've found out on TAM BFFs will screw your man, screw your woman or not tell you the details of an affair until after the fact.


Actually, not that odd at all in this light.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

I'd ask a question or two and investigate the internet trail... but then I wouldn't bother either. Some dude sending a d1ck pic isn't really that interesting to me. I'd have to see other red flags to even bother. But my W and have have very firm boundaries - no OS friends, etc and were so busy we prefer to spend what little time we have together (no GNO etc). So if they have a good relationship then I can see blowing it off.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Well I was someone who did receive an email from the OW.
You don't know how you'd react until you are in that situation. 
Me...I lost it.
H came home from work and I turned all the tables on him.
It's been a long road and we are still working on things.
As for you friends H...he might very well be buying his time and looking into everything.
I traded a fair amount of emails back and forth with OW in order to get details and make sure it wasn't some sort of sick joke.
Maybe he's doing that. Maybe he's stunned and doesn't know how to react. The worse thing he could do is nothing. 
Someone obviously either had some sort of malice towards them if this is a hoax, or if it's true then he has a set of new problems.



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## CMD1978 (Apr 9, 2016)

Honestly it sounds like spam to me.

I wouldn't even open an email from an anonymous address. Too much chance of ending up with malware.

My guess is that if the husband had replied to it he probably would have been redirected to one of those web sites asking for credit card payment in order to get more information. He probably thought the same and that's why he ignored it.


----------

